# T5 or T6



## Biz22 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi,

I am looking to get my hands on T5 or T6 is there any one with any info where i can get my hands on them?

North manchester.

Thanks.


----------



## G-IronMike-B (Jun 8, 2011)

T1000 or T800 much more advanced models and would be a better choice!


----------



## Biz22 (Nov 3, 2011)

i don't want robots lol


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

T7 is what you're really after...

Honestly, go to boots and buy some chest-eze, add some generic caffeine tabs to it, about 200mg. Then you know you're getting pharma grade Eph rather than the **** in these supposed fat burners.


----------



## Biz22 (Nov 3, 2011)

pro plus?


----------



## Biz22 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok so done some research on that chest eze asprin and pro plus stack.

how's easy would it be just to get hold of pure eph.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Plenty of Canadian websites sell pharma grade ephedrine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2011)

T3 and clen.


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

What the hell is T6 now...T5 is basically a ECA stack correct?

Jebus, they should really go backwards after this and bring out T1 if its not a product already.

"T1, the original, the best" - I have copyrighted that so don't get any ideas trying to steal it


----------

